# New Custom Dingwall day - Afterburner 6 w/wenge neck and eyeball-frying finish



## -Nolly- (Apr 2, 2013)

Hey dudes, 

I just got back from tour to find a lovely package from Dingwall, containing my new custom Afterburner 6-string. It has the triple pickup "ABXXX" layout, alder body with a wenge neck. Strung with Circle K Strings .175 set, from a high G to a low F#. Haven't been able to plug it in just yet but acoustically it sounds amazing, the setup is spot on, and that low F# rings out incredibly well unplugged so everything bodes well for us to be onto a winner


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 2, 2013)

god damn is that nice


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## Imbrium998 (Apr 2, 2013)

Jeebers Nolly....thats one hot a$$ bass!


----------



## illimmigrant (Apr 2, 2013)

Tone test up on soundcloud later today?
Looks stunning. Congrats!


----------



## Adeamus (Apr 2, 2013)

Well that is pretty neat.

So lets say you're not a world touring artist in an very influential up and coming band, what would the rough price on this be for a civilian?


----------



## Tommy (Apr 2, 2013)

That's beyond awesome.


----------



## Kaappari (Apr 2, 2013)

I think my retinas got _after_burned


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 2, 2013)

Bastard! That's exactly what I want -a Dingy tuned down to F#. You can't beat that 37" length for that.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 2, 2013)

Basstastic! Lawl


----------



## Danukenator (Apr 2, 2013)

That wedge looks great. If I ever get a real bass, I'll probably try one of Dingwalls import models.


----------



## Sean1242 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'd be all over Dingwall if they made lefty models because of threads like this. This looks great, HNCDD!


----------



## Compton (Apr 2, 2013)

Looks intense man


----------



## MastrXploder (Apr 2, 2013)

Thats the coolest thing ive ever seen


----------



## Sepultorture (Apr 2, 2013)

You weren't kidding about that finish

other than the blinding yellow of doom, that bass is pure tits \m/


----------



## isispelican (Apr 2, 2013)

amazing!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 2, 2013)

I love the super crazy look of this thing. The organic textured chocolate brown streaky wenge on the neck, contrasted with the super synthetic looking hard yellow. And the 3 pickups!


----------



## Symb0lic (Apr 2, 2013)

Nicest headstock I've ever seen on a bass.

Super congrats.


----------



## -Nolly- (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks guys, I'm incredibly happy with how it came out! 
As for the price for something like this, I'm not sure how much the upcharges for the wenge neck and 3-pickup layout would be. I wouldn't like to hazard a guess but I'm sure the Dingwall guys would be happy to quote you if you enquired


----------



## russtolium (Apr 2, 2013)

Wow, amazing instrument! I can imagine how awesome it sounds considering how good you make the Combustion model sing. I'm curious, did you move up to a six string so you don't have to tune in fifths (that is how you tuned the 5 stringers, right?) or are you just pushing the high range further?


----------



## AryaBara (Apr 3, 2013)

Just... epic


----------



## jonajon91 (Apr 3, 2013)

Saw this on guitar porn on Facebook. Fak you Nolly


----------



## Ninjahat (Apr 3, 2013)

Amazing dude!

Will this be featured in a playthrough soon?


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 3, 2013)

Can you swear no Pikachus were harmed in the making of that paint ?


----------



## Philligan (Apr 3, 2013)

Looks killer man  that F# looks huge and awesome 

Is this gonna be for the 8 string stuff? And does that mean there's gonna be more 8 string stuff?


----------



## -Nolly- (Apr 3, 2013)

Cheers guys! Yes there will definitely be a playthrough video soon 




russtolium said:


> Wow, amazing instrument! I can imagine how awesome it sounds considering how good you make the Combustion model sing. I'm curious, did you move up to a six string so you don't have to tune in fifths (that is how you tuned the 5 stringers, right?) or are you just pushing the high range further?



Thanks man, I don't tune my Combustions in 5ths though. I wanted a 6-string set up this way in order to be able to double the stuff the guitarists in my band do with their 8-strings tuned to F# standard. There was one 8-string song on the last album and that made full use of all 6-strings of the Warwick Thumb we used so I needed a 6 of my own in order to be able to pull it off live. Looks like we'll be using a lot more of this tuning in the future so it was worth getting an instrument like this


----------



## Philligan (Apr 3, 2013)

-Nolly- said:


> Looks like we'll be using a lot more of this tuning in the future so it was worth getting an instrument like this



Can't wait to hear it man, I love what you guys do with all the range


----------



## Isaiah (Apr 3, 2013)

This looks amazing.

Ive got a combustion 5, the guitarists in my band use 8's. The low end i needed to reach was so hard to get to sound good, I just took a bit of inspiration from Dick in Meshuggah and play in the same octave when they drop to the lowest string, which is an E.

Thats not to say i wouldn't have a abz6 if i could afford it, and could afford to keep restringing it with the ridiculously high gauge Circle K sets i would need to have the strings nice and tight.

Definitely a nice investment, fanned frets is the way forward in extended range bass.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Apr 3, 2013)

DAT YELLOW. So beautiful! Congrats Nolly!


----------



## russtolium (Apr 3, 2013)

-Nolly- said:


> Cheers guys! Yes there will definitely be a playthrough video soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhh okay, I didn't look hard enough at the tuning info you posted for that notreble.com walkthrough of MTD, makes sense now. Can't wait to hear some more material from Juggernaut.


----------



## -Nolly- (Apr 3, 2013)

Cheers guys, fully intending to do at least one video playthrough with this bass when I'm home


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Apr 3, 2013)

Wow, that's quite a bass, hnbd.


----------



## Superwoodle (Apr 3, 2013)

Woah! I've always been a fan of dingwalls. The bass looks great nolls


----------



## -Nolly- (Apr 4, 2013)

Cheers dudes!


----------



## buddylee05 (Apr 4, 2013)

What is the electronic setup? Why did you choose to have three pickups and all generally located in the middle between the neck and the bridge?


----------



## TheEmptyCell (Apr 4, 2013)

buddylee05 said:


> What is the electronic setup? Why did you choose to have three pickups and all generally located in the middle between the neck and the bridge?



Sheldon Dingwall decided the pickup/ electronics arrangement. 

He's been quoted as stating that they just moved pickups around until they got the sound they wanted way back when they were prototyping instruments.

The bass has one volume, 3-band EQ, and a 4 position pickup selector that does solo bridge pickup, bridge + middle in series, bridge + neck in parallel, and neck solo (I think). 

The switch is atypical of most bass guitars, which usually have seperate volumes for each pickup. I can attest that the 4 way switch on my ABZ5 (bridge, both pickups series, both parallel, neck) offers very easy, versatile switching.

Unlike guitars, a pickup right next to the bridge of a bass sounds like shit. Too close to the neck and it's woofy and muddy, which works for some guys. I could guarantee that these three pickups right between the neck and bridge sounds amazing.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Apr 4, 2013)

Does it taste like mustard?


----------



## aawshred (Apr 6, 2013)

If this is anything like the 5 string yellow afterburner at NAMM, than I can only imagine how astonishing this. 

I ordered a combustion a few days ago, Sheldon and Barry at Dingwall are some of the best guys out there.


----------



## georg_f (Apr 6, 2013)

omg this is the nicest Dingwall ever!


----------



## -Nolly- (Apr 7, 2013)

Here's a DI clip to demonstrate the F#. The pickup setting is the bridge and middle coils in series for a fat, punchy tone. I recorded direct through my Audient MiCO preamp with some light compression. No further processing was done to the DI. All parts played with fingers.
The second half is me jamming on Karnivool's "Simple Boy", all credit to them for that.

https://soundcloud.com/nolly/nolly-dingwall-afterburner


----------



## Mwoit (Apr 7, 2013)

Good lord, that sounds great. How fresh are the strings in the recording?

Does this mean you're retiring your Combustions to back up basses?


----------



## -Nolly- (Apr 7, 2013)

Cheers! The strings are rather fresh, but the bass did make a transatlantic flight with me - in my experience the temperature changes normally results in all sorts of condensation that can completely kill the sound of the strings by the time it gets to the other end. These ones seem to have held up well but were definitely zingier before the flight. The more played-in strings on my Combustions got completely destroyed though!

My Combustions are still my workhorse basses, they're tuned for the main tunings we use. The Afterburner will come out for Ragnarok and Ji once we start playing that, plus a lot of the newer material seems to be in that range too. It's also my main jamming bass at the moment since it has the standard tuning up top


----------



## oniduder (Apr 7, 2013)

erm this may be a stupid question, but i've asked many other people to no avail, but what is the scale length or as i should say the range of scale lengths the bass has.. like 35-37? or something else entirely

thanks

and congrats making me very jelly


----------



## Adrian-XI (Apr 7, 2013)

That F# is huge, I love it.

Also, had to put on Simple Boy after listening to the clip.


----------



## Winspear (Apr 7, 2013)

oniduder said:


> erm this may be a stupid question, but i've asked many other people to no avail, but what is the scale length or as i should say the range of scale lengths the bass has.. like 35-37? or something else entirely
> 
> thanks
> 
> and congrats making me very jelly



I think they are all 37-34

That F# makes me so excited to embrace 35+ !


----------



## oniduder (Apr 7, 2013)

EtherealEntity said:


> I think they are all 37-34
> 
> That F# makes me so excited to embrace 35+ !





thanky thanky, regards


----------



## -Nolly- (Apr 7, 2013)

Being a 6-string this is one is actually 33 1/4" on the short side


----------



## capoeiraesp (Apr 7, 2013)

I am turning for wenge. Beautiful straight grain on that.


----------



## axxessdenied (Apr 7, 2013)

Insane!!!!!!


----------



## GTBD7 (Apr 7, 2013)

Can I have your address so I can come steal it? K thanks.


----------



## meambobbo (Apr 9, 2013)

I think you need at least one more string on there to get even lower. My jorts have only been mildly soiled.


----------



## Jlang (Apr 23, 2013)

Holy shit man... that is SLICK. Im in love with the color and pickup placement.


----------



## imprinted (Apr 24, 2013)

That, is glorious. And helps solidify the fact I NEED a Dingwall in my life. 

Congrats Nolly, it looks delicious!


----------



## xplanet2112 (Jul 3, 2013)

I am flabergasted about that low F sharp existing on a bass and then how short the scale is, it's unreal!! Credit goes to the wonderful craftmanship and hard work to produce this and thank you for sharing with us.

A fantastic musical instrument!!!!!


----------



## kesher (Sep 24, 2013)

Hey do you happen to have tabs for Bulb's:
Far Out 
Mr. Person 
Bmachine
Excalibur Groove
Mayones 8 String Test Clip
Two Notes Protone Pedal
RAN Crusher 8 Test and Pics 
Positive Grid Jamup Test
Mayones 8 String Clip long
Deadhorse + AxeII v9 Splawn Nitro Test Clip
Carvin


----------



## Igotsoul4u (Oct 2, 2013)

sick bass. reminds me of a Lamborghini


----------

